# COMPETITIVE BODYBUILDING - POWERLIFTING - ATHLETICS & SPORTS > COMPETITIVE BODYBUILDING Q & A >  Can someone please explain the NPC structure to me?

## GPS226

I've been searching the internet for a clear explanation of the NPC competition structure...the levels, qualifying, etc., and I can't really find anything. What are the levels of shows (local, district, state, regional, etc) and how do you advance from them? And what is the difference between nationals, jr. nationals, usa's, jr. usa's, north american, etc? It's all so confusing...if someone could explain it, I would be very grateful.

----------


## FireGuy

USA's, Nationals, North American's, Team Universe, Masters Nationals. Overall winners of these shows are granted an IFBB Pro Card. At Nationals every Weight Class winner gets a pro card. At the USA's the Top 3 Weight Class winners get pro cards.

Jr Nationals and Jr USA's are also National Level shows but no IFBB Pro Cards are given out for the Bodybuilding Classes.

To compete in any of these show you must be "Nationally Qualified". To do this you must compete at a National Qualifier show and place as follows.

Among the first 5 in his/her weight group in the National, USA, Team Universe Championships or IFBB North American.
[] Among the first 5 in his/her weight group in the Jr. National or Jr. USA Championships.
[] Among the first 5 in his/her weight class in the Teenage, Collegiate or Masters National Championships.
[] Among the first 2 in his/her weight class in the Armed Forces National Championships.
[] First Overall in an area Championship of the unrestricted class.
[] Among the first 2 in his/her weight class in an area level Championship designated as a National Qualifier.
[] As the Overall winner in a District-Level Championship designated as a national qualifying contest.

Hope that helped.

BTW, the qualifiers for Figure and Bikini are different.

----------


## GPS226

thanks a lot! That was very helpful. But if the qualifications for the "junior" shows and the other shows are the same, why would anyone waste their time competing in the juniors?

----------


## FireGuy

Because there is huge step up in competition from Qualifier Shows to Nationals. Many guys can dominate their state level shows but get absolutely destroyed at a National Show. Jr's allow them to still step up in competition if they are not ready for Nationals yet.

----------


## arod8387

are the national qualifiers or nationals tested?i kno some say that they are tested events.but what about the ones that dont say?

----------


## FireGuy

> are the national qualifiers*Some are some are not.* or nationals tested?*The Team Universe is drug tested, the rest are not.*i kno some say that they are tested events.but what about the ones that dont say?*If they dont say you can pretty much bet they are not a tested show.*


See Bold.

----------

